# MySQL Tabellenspalten über Checkbox als Variable ausgeben



## Funky_MF (16. September 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte eine MySQL - Query so definieren, daß über Checkboxen nur bestimmte Tabellenspalten ausgegeben und in eine HTML-Tabelle geschreiben werden.  Die Ausgabe der Checkboxen erfolgt z.Zt. über  ein $GET_  in die Variable $select   :

```
foreach ($_GET['Select'] as $select)
```


```
<form method="get" action="">
    <input type="checkbox" name="Select[]" value="m_id" >ID
    <input type="checkbox" name="Select[]" value="m_email" >Email
    <input type="checkbox" name="Select[]" value="m_name">Name
    <input type="checkbox" name="Select[]" value="m_firma">Firma
    <input type="checkbox" name="Select[]" value="m_abteilung">Abteilung 
    <input type="submit" value="Go">
</form>
```
Wie kann ich den Wert aus $select bzw. $_GET['Select'] in einen SELECT-Query einbauen ?
Als Ergebnis sollte dann z.B. folgender Query erzeugt werden (M_Tabelle ist der Name der Tabelle):

```
SELECT m_id, m_email, m_firma, from M_Tabelle ORDER BY m_id
```


----------



## melmager (16. September 2004)

```
$feldselect = implode(",",$_GET[select]);
$erg = mysql_query("SELECT $feldselect from M_Tabelle ORDER BY m_id");
```

solle so gehen


----------



## Funky_MF (17. September 2004)

Genau das hab ich gebraucht !   
Danke


----------

